# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  blooming magnolia's party pix

## didier

some were blurry, but it was windy, no group photo's this time.  the food was amazing, think burger sliders and mahi on toast, yummy!  always a good party, and we loved the villa. In one photo, I am holding a koozie with the word junies

----------


## amyb

Looks like another great gathering of our forum! I miss this group but am glad to see you having great times together.

----------


## cec1

Very happy to see everyone enjoying such a festive meeting!

----------


## Karen

Looks like 2 great nights of fabulous parties!

----------


## JEK

> Looks like 2 great nights of fabulous parties!



+1    :thumb up:

----------


## soyabeans

looks like another great party that we missed

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

Thank you so much for those pictures,  I can re-live the party through them  Enjoyed seeing you so much

----------

